# Columbus Holiday Herf



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

The following link has all of the info on the holiday herf we have been putting together for about 6 years now. These are the guys I've been herfing with for over 7 years now, before I moved north. Most aren't on any cigar boards, but they are a great group. From Fuente whores to Habanos whores. I will more then likely make it down again this year. Hope to see you there! :ss

The Holiday Herf


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

Buckeye Jack said:


> The following link has all of the info on the holiday herf we have been putting together for about 6 years now. These are the guys I've been herfing with for over 7 years now, before I moved north. Most aren't on any cigar boards, but they are a great group. From Fuente whores to Habanos whores. I will more then likely make it down again this year. Hope to see you there! :ss
> 
> The Holiday Herf


I'm a definite maybe... I have to find out what's going on with my darts banquet.

I'll know well in advance of the RSVP deadline.

Does that store sell pipe tobacco?


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

I will be there 100% for sure. Looking forward to it!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Wish I could make it, have a big hockey game that night...sounds like a herf worth driving for! :tu


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

trogdor said:


> I'm a definite maybe... I have to find out what's going on with my darts banquet.
> 
> I'll know well in advance of the RSVP deadline.
> 
> Does that store sell pipe tobacco?


The last time I was in Timba they didn't but I would be more then happy to chauffeur to the 2 or 3 nice tobacco shops that do sell pipes in Columbus before the herf. Let me know for sure. :tu


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

aw boo its on the 15th... Wonder if my lil bro would mind if I skipped his wedding for the herf! Ima be in Columbus anyways! :tu


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

Wish I could make it, however we have our annual Christmas party that evening. 

You guys have a great time! :ss


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

shaerza said:


> aw boo its on the 15th... Wonder if my lil bro would mind if I skipped his wedding for the herf! Ima be in Columbus anyways! :tu


He won't mind, come on down . . .

Todd see ya there brother!

Tom and Jody, sorry you guys can't make it. I understand the drive is a little long for a one night herf :tu

{edited} On second thought, no excuses, you should be there! :ss


----------



## stinkie (Jun 11, 2007)

sounds like a good time. put me down for 2 as of right now. hope to see you there. 


stinkie:ss


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

stinkie said:


> sounds like a good time. put me down for 2 as of right now. hope to see you there.
> 
> stinkie:ss


I'll see you there. If you could RSVP to the email addy at the bottom of the link, that would be best. Just tell Bob you're from Club Stogie. I told him I posted it here. Thanks! :tu

Holiday Herf Link


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Jack...are you taking care of my RSVP or should I email the fella at that page?


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> Jack...are you taking care of my RSVP or should I email the fella at that page?


I got you Todd, because I know you . . . if everyone else wants to PM me with there name and how many, I can RSVP for you guys too, I just wanted to put down a name and not a handle. PM me if you can go! :tu


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

Toppers :ss


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Anyone from the Northeast Corner of the state wanna carpool?


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Bump! Can't wait!


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

trogdor said:


> I'm a definite maybe... I have to find out what's going on with my darts banquet.
> 
> I'll know well in advance of the RSVP deadline.
> 
> Does that store sell pipe tobacco?


I'm now a definite definite!

:chk


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Well, since I can't make it to the SEMO herf due to lodging issues, I will be able go to Columbus :tu


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Looks like I'll be able to make it! 95% sure....


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

So far Bob has RSVP's for:

Me
JPH
Trogdor
Toddzilla
Stinkie

Anyone else, please PM me your name (if you haven't RSVP'd to him) and I'll forward to bob.


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

RSVP'd:
Me
JPH
Trogdor
Toddzilla
Stinkie
SaltyMcGee
Seanohue

Couple of things, Food is gonna be $10 and if you want to get into the secret santa, just bring a 5er of whatever (NC's, CC's, Mixed, up to you, not a requirement if you don't want to get in). Just a reminder from the link as well, this is a BYOB. This is a cigar shop so chairs might be a little scarce. If you got a fold-up, might not be bad to throw it in the car.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Buckeye Jack said:


> This is a cigar shop so chairs might be a little scarce. If you got a fold-up, might not be bad to throw it in the car.


The F-150 can fit many chairs in the back! :chk


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

ToddziLLa said:


> The F-150 can fit many chairs in the back! :chk


And jackets....LOL.


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

:ss 2 Days! :ss


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

Someone smoke a cigar for me! Wish I coulda made it. :ss


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

This is going to be tight!

:chk

:z


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

Tomorrow!! :chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## thomasbob (Nov 30, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing all you guys tomorrow night. I cooked 25# of western pork ribs late this morning, will have buns, mashed potatoes, BBQ sauce, BBQ beans, and a surprise dish from Marc Weinstock's wife.

Don't let the weather freaks mess with your head - we're now supposed to get an inch or two MAYBE tomorrow. More for the folks in NW Ohio but Columbus will be fine. Come on down - we'll be set up by 4:30pm... and bring your cash, we'll be playing poker and I want everybody's money!

Bob Thomas
Central Ohio Cigar Kings Herfmeister
877.299.5836


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Have fun guys. I wish I could have made it, but it just wasn't in the cards for this weekend.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Guys, weather is lookin pretty chitty for me; supposed to be getting and inch and hour from 7-11am, the times I will be driving lol. So, depending on how it looks outside when I wake up, I'm not sure if I'll be able to attend or not...


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Yep, not happening. Got 15 minutes down I-70 and after a few too many trucks had swerved in front of me, I said F-this lol. Sorry guys, it'll have to be some other time.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

A damn good time.....

I hope I entertained everyone with my drunkin antics.... I know I did!!!

Jared, Sean, John I really missed you fellas.....

Zilla, thanks a *TON *for the room at your place....Had a GRRRReat time

Oh snap! Thats me and Tod's wife's good friend..now one of my good "friends"


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

You lucky bastage lol.....Missed you tho bro. Glad everyone had fun :tu


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Seanohue said:


> You lucky bastage lol.....Missed you tho bro. Glad everyone had fun :tu


Luck has nothing to do with it...

Really though, I was bummed that you couldn't make it.


----------



## stinkie (Jun 11, 2007)

thanks guy for the great time eventhough jph is a silly drunk. had fun will have to do this again. 


stinkie:ss


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

stinkie said:


> thanks guy for the great time eventhough jph is a silly drunk. had fun will have to do this again.
> 
> stinkie:ss


I was crackin you up man.... lol.....

Todd: "In my younger years..."
Stinkie: "I've got shoes older than you"

So many funny moments.... me on the bongos.... lol


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

JPH said:


> Luck has nothing to do with it...
> 
> Really though, I was bummed that you couldn't make it.


My bad, you have "skillz"


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

JPH said:


> So many funny moments.... me on the bongos.... lol


:r










I had a blast!


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

ToddziLLa said:


> :r
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:r

I'm really glad you got a pic of that!

It was great herfing with everyone, and the food was top notch!


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> :r
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:r Thats is so awesome. I didn't know you got a pic of that Todd!!! This now pops up on my iphone when Jeremy calls me!! :r

It was another great herf. I miss herfing with a lot of those guys. Gary has a fan club but he'll probably never post here and instead just send me rude PM's. We'll herf again real soon! :ss


----------



## thomasbob (Nov 30, 2007)

Who's the monkey with the bongos? Glad you guys had fun - for the Columbus Based guys we will be having the First Bowl herf (has to do with Football) this Thursday at Bob's Bar (in Upper Arlington). Will be doing more as we get family schedules set for the next two weeks. Definitely will be out at the bar on 1/6 for the BGSU-Tulsa game and 1/7 for the OSU-LSU game. Plan on being there... 

Contact me vial phone or email if you need more info, directions, rules, etc... I don;t get on here very often.

Bob Thomas
Central Ohio Cigar Kings
Herfmeister
3227 Mountview Road
Columbus OH 43221
614.538.9004


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

Bob is a great host, if you guys decide to go over, someone can have my abandoned herf chair . . . until I come back to visit of course :tu


----------

